# Prep for the Winter



## lostflight (Aug 18, 2008)

I know it's a little early, for this discussion, but what are some cost-effective ways to insulate the loft. This is my first winter with my pigeons so I am nervous, and I have some wire mesh openings for ventilation, do I close these up for the winter? Do I just screw a piece of plywood over the opening until next spring?

I need some help because I really don't want my birds to suffer or die during the winter.

Thanks


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

If your openings aren't too large you can use Visqueen or another thick plastic and nail that up to openings, if they are too large and your winds are very strong then plywood will do. It is best to screw it on.

Storm windows that you can close in winter, is a wonderful permanent sollution, but might be too expensive.

Also, be sure to increase their intake of corn to 30 percent, it will help them to insulate themselves against cold weather.


----------



## lostflight (Aug 18, 2008)

If I cover up the openings, wouldn't their ventilation suffer?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

lostflight said:


> If I cover up the openings, wouldn't their ventilation suffer?


Where are you? Can you post pictures of your loft?


----------



## nancthiery (Jun 24, 2008)

lostflight said:


> If I cover up the openings, wouldn't their ventilation suffer?


It depends on the size and everything in you loft, you do need ventilation. Look at houses, they have vents up by the atics. If you have a large vent maybe close up only part of it. leaveing a 1-2 inch gap or crack a window, pics would really help to give you more advise.


----------



## MagicMan08 (Sep 2, 2008)

this also pertains to me, as we have tough winters in mn. but i have not even built my loft yet....but my dad is a master with wood crafting so i am sure we can make something


----------

